# Front Teeth Extraction



## Sabine (Apr 21, 2013)

One of my rabbits (Sminky) knocked his front teeth askew when he was hopping around the sofa (He misjudged and feel off the back) His teeth started overgrowing after that and at the moment we are clipping them in the hope they may rectify themselves. He has had them clipped twice so far and I know it is not a long term solution.
My vet and I have agreed to watch it for a while and if they stay misaligned his front teeth will have to be extracted. I have never had a rabbit with tooth problems so this is an area I have absolutely no experience in.
I was just wondering what the rabbit's requirements would be once the front teeth are gone. Can he still eat hay normally? I guess pellets are just chewed with his back teeth? Do I have to cut up vegetables for him? If yes, how small should the pieces be? Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ladysown (Apr 21, 2013)

no front teeth? well then you'll need to remove the bottom teeth as well (as they won't have anything to sharpen against)... and then oh wonders the rabbit won't be able to eat.

Just keep clipping them every week so your bunny won't starve.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, both sets of front teeth top and bottom would have to be removed. From what I have read so far regular clipping is not really recommended as often the teeth get cracked (one is already cracked from the fall) and more damage is being done. Leave alone the trauma of regular clipping....


----------



## JBun (Apr 21, 2013)

The front teeth are used for cutting things, so all you would have to do is make sure to cut up veggies into bite size pieces.

http://ontariorabbits.org/health/dental


----------



## caustin4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rabbits do very well with the teeth removed. It's starting to become a preferred method to trimming the teeth, which can cause discomfort. The molars are what actually chew the food. It may just take longer for your bun to eat food (not a bad thing), but they adapt very quickly and it won't take him long to adjust.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 22, 2013)

Bunnies can do fine without any teeth, and your bun would still have the back teeth. I second what others have said about cutting the food up into smaller pieces and giving more time to eat.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 22, 2013)

I have Sminky booked in for Wednesday as his teeth look even worse now after the last clipping. What should _I prepare for in the days after the operation?_


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2013)

Make sure he has strong pain meds for several days after the operation, and have plenty of liquid food on hand (Critical Care here, forget what it's called over there). The pain is pretty rough and he will probably need narcotic pain meds for at least a few days. It may also take him a but longer to get used to eating things like pellets without his front teeth, so he may need liquid food for longer than just when he's got the wounds open and painful. He may need his pellets softened with water.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 23, 2013)

i have tons of Critcal Care type of food in the house as I had stocked up for Asha who is now eating by herself.
I am actually feeling quite sick thinking about the pain now. The poor fellow!
I do have metacam drops but I am sure the vet will give him an injection too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2013)

ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds good but I'd want him to have tramadol or buprenorphine for at least a day post-op. Metacam is a NSAID and those others are stronger. I'm not sure if tramadol is a narcotic but buprenorphine is.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 25, 2013)

It turns out that Sminky's operation has been postponed. my vet wasn't comfortable with taking the teeth out yet and suggested a few more times clipping. To be honest, after she described the operation to me I was not inclined to argue.
I am aware of all the risks involved with clipping teeth but if you have to do it. What is the safest way? At the moment we just take Sminky along when we go with Asha for her penicillin shots but I would like to know a safe technique to do it at home.


----------



## JBun (Apr 25, 2013)

Clipping is supposed to be the least safe, as it can cause fractures in the teeth, that bacteria can get into. Filing and grinding are supposed to be the safest way to fix tooth overgrowth problems, but they need to be done by a vet, unless your rabbit is inclined to hold still while you hand file it's front teeth down. Maybe your vet can give you some ideas for different options.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Dental_diseases/Treatment/Clipping.htm
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/dental.html


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 29, 2013)

Sometimes vets say "clipping" though when they mean "grinding" or "cutting with a dental tool." If done by a vet, it's still not great, but is better than nothing. It's hard for vets--they have to not only be internal medicine doctors, but dentists, dermatologists, GI specialists (for rabbits), and surgeons, and all of that for multiple species. If you could find a vet with more experience or interest in animal dentistry, even if they're more familiar with dogs and cats, that might be a good option.


----------



## Mistywren (May 1, 2013)

My rabbit Seemore has no front teeth thanks to one breaking off. Overall life for the little guy is pretty normal, and we're closer with him, able to play a bit rougher without fear of any biting(he is a rather disgruntled fellow, a lionhead who hates being brushed but sometimes needs it.) 
For hay and the like its easy enough to manage he'll work it into his mouth till he can chew it with his back teeth. Other things, like carrots, as long as they're small enough that he doesn't struggle to get them into his mouth (though sometimes he is so eager he takes massive treats before they can be broken down and it totally fine with them other than taking a bit to manage to finish it all). 
He manages quite a lot better than I would have thought without being able to slice things. Though the poor guy gets frustrated when he has grass cause he can only eat it as far as his molars can reach. Not sure if it would just be him or other rabbits but we have noticed he has a fondness for tasting things and seems to like to suck on rugs and even leather.

Hopefully some of this will be useful if not already said. If you have any questions about how he does things just let me know :3


----------



## AlisonJuliette (May 1, 2013)

My little one had his front teeth removed because of malocclusion about 6 months ago and he's happy, I do have to cut up his veggies and fruits but besides that all is normal, he still eats like crazy and now I don't have to worry about him chewing up furniture!
Just make sure the vet removes the teeth completely from the root, and that he gets the peg teeth as well, you don't want them growing back!


----------



## Sabine (May 2, 2013)

I quite trust my vet and I appreciate that she admits to being a bit uncomfortable with the operation.
There is only one vet in Ireland who specializes in "exotic" pets as far as i know. That sort of trip would really be the last resort. For now we will just have to stick with the clipping. i am going to discuss possible grinding with her tomorrow.


----------



## Sabine (May 10, 2013)

It looks like clipping is the only answer for the moment as my vet has nothing suitable for grinding rabbits teeth.
On the bright side though one of Sminky's top and bottom tooth have started to realign again so he only had to have one top and one bottom tooth clipped. Is there any particular food I should give him that encourages the grinding down of the front teeth?


----------



## JBun (May 10, 2013)

I would say rabbit safe wood branches may help with the front teeth. Like willow, dried pine blocks, and apple branches. I notice with the thicker apple branches, that my rabbits use their front teeth to strip and chew the bark off. So I think apple branches would be especially good for that.


----------



## Sabine (May 10, 2013)

I did put some apple tree branches in a while back but he didn't touch them although the are a huge favourite with the other buns. But I guess I should keep offering them to him as right now his teeth are not too long ***dashes out into the rain to cut branches***


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2013)

What we do for these little furballs. I guess we must love them


----------

